# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как сделать запрет хранения файлов по шаблону w2k3 r2 server

## akatim

Файл сервер.
Как сделать что бы пользователи не могли хранить определенные файлы.
По маске чтоль?.. *.mp3 *.avi  и т.д.
Возможно ли организовать это встроенными утилитами или придется ставить что то еще?

Спасибо большое.

----------


## DEL

тема также актуальна
если кто даст ответ, буду признателен

----------


## akatim

Блин.. неужели нет решения? :(

----------


## akatim

аааа найдите решение   =(((

----------


## EvS_Dv

Все это делается стандартными средствами сервера. В разделе управления сервером, есть квоты на расшареные папки... там выставляете что запрешено. У меня например запрещено *avi *jpg *mp3 *gif

----------

